# can you feed tiny chicks raw egg?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

if I have to hand feed 1 day old chicks, and I do not have baby chick formula available, can I feed them raw eggs?

someone mentioned raw egg white, someone mentioned boiled yolk... as they are all eggs, so I think maybe raw egg will work, and it is liquid, which is easy to feed tiny chicks.

however, I worry whether they can digest it , what if i add some brew yeast etc?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

blend up some peas n water, get it too a thick liquid consistency. they slurp it right up.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i havent heard of feeding them raw egg before. u can also grind up different seeds, add water n microwave they like that too and its more nutritious.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Never heard of feeding them *raw* egg. 

Readybrek would be my choice if I had no suitable chick rearing food - it is an accepted food as temporary substitute. Polo's blended peas sound OK, too.

Uncooked eggs may also cause bacterial problems.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Never heard of feeding them *raw* egg.
> 
> Readybrek would be my choice if I had no suitable chick rearing food - it is an accepted food as temporary substitute. Polo's blended peas sound OK, too.
> 
> Uncooked eggs may also cause bacterial problems.


NAMELY SALMONELLA


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

dingweding said:


> if I have to hand feed 1 day old chicks, and I do not have baby chick formula available, can I feed them raw eggs?
> 
> someone mentioned raw egg white, someone mentioned boiled yolk... as they are all eggs, so I think maybe raw egg will work, and it is liquid, which is easy to feed tiny chicks.
> 
> however, I worry whether they can digest it , what if i add some brew yeast etc?


YOU BOIL the egg remove the yoke. Add just a little warm wate. smashing the egg white down useing a fork or such. Turning the egg white into a milk. That is like PIGEON milk. And any unused can be ref, then warmed. Do not USE raw egg OR the cooked yolk Just the egg white.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dingweding said:


> if I have to hand feed 1 day old chicks, and I do not have baby chick formula available, can I feed them raw eggs?
> 
> someone mentioned raw egg white, someone mentioned boiled yolk... as they are all eggs, so I think maybe raw egg will work, and it is liquid, which is easy to feed tiny chicks.
> 
> however, I worry whether they can digest it , what if i add some brew yeast etc?


You could but is it a good thing to do? no, as said it could have salmonella bacteria. If you have nothing to work with but eggs I would do as relee has said..except I would add the yolk with it as that is that part with the dense nutrients in it mash it with some warm water. they do live off of their own yolk they absorb right before they hatch so they should be ok for the first day out of the egg if kept warm..which is just as important, they can not digest feedings if they are not warm enough. so how did this happen that you have to feed hatchlings?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> You could but is it a good thing to do? no, as said it could have salmonella bacteria. If you have nothing to work with but eggs I would do as relee has said..except I would add the yolk with it as that is that part with the dense nutrients in it mash it with some warm water. they do live off of their own yolk they absorb right before they hatch so they should be ok for the first day out of the egg if kept warm..which is just as important, they can not digest feedings if they are not warm enough. so how did this happen that you have to feed hatchlings?


NO do not add the yolk. The EGG WHITE is what is good for the bird. not the yolk. Wish I still had the old book I had years ago. IT stated that through all the studies on pigeon milk. Egg white was the closest to pigeon milk. And gave the info about how to use it. and clearly stated do not use the yolk The idea is to replicate pigeon milk. and that is what BOILED egg white does. I have stated after i read that I tried it myself just to see if and how well it worked. And it worked great. The young bird I raised from a 1 day old to adult hood Grew just as good as if it was fed by its parents. At 5 days I started introducing soilds until it was 7 days old What I used also was CHICK STARTER it is crumbles. You add water . after you put a small amount in a bowl or cup. About 1/3 starter 2/3 waters heat it stir it make a a soupy formula. Make sure it is cool enough to give. And they grow like crazy on it. Plus can be found most any wher you get feeds. But any way Do not use the yolk. And boil the egg


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

how can get boiled egg white into milky liquid? I will try to use a blend, hope it works.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why not just buy the baby bird formula. That's what it is made for. Also, baby food peas and be watered down and fed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> NO do not add the yolk. The EGG WHITE is what is good for the bird. not the yolk. Wish I still had the old book I had years ago. IT stated that through all the studies on pigeon milk. Egg white was the closest to pigeon milk. And gave the info about how to use it. and clearly stated do not use the yolk The idea is to replicate pigeon milk. and that is what BOILED egg white does. I have stated after i read that I tried it myself just to see if and how well it worked. And it worked great. The young bird I raised from a 1 day old to adult hood Grew just as good as if it was fed by its parents. At 5 days I started introducing soilds until it was 7 days old What I used also was CHICK STARTER it is crumbles. You add water . after you put a small amount in a bowl or cup. About 1/3 starter 2/3 waters heat it stir it make a a soupy formula. Make sure it is cool enough to give. And they grow like crazy on it. Plus can be found most any wher you get feeds. But any way Do not use the yolk. And boil the egg


I believe you!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I heard egg white is the closest thing possible to pigeon milk so probably better than some packet mix thing IMO.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried raw eggs yesterday on a one day old chick and 10 days old chick, so far they are fine, I boiled the egg white tonight, and try to add water, then use blender to break it, made a big mess, still do not look like milk...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

dingweding said:


> how can get boiled egg white into milky liquid? I will try to use a blend, hope it works.


After you boil the egg. You seperate the yolk Put the white in a small bowl. Add about 1 table spoon of warm water. Smash the egg white and as you smash it down With a fork or such it starts turning into a milky substance. and keep working it until it is no longer lumpy.. Now one egg white can be good for up to 4 feeding early. Ref any left over. BE sure it is not to hot when you give it. This is more designed for a 1 to 5 day old pigeon AND dove then most any store bought stuff. As pigeon to are not hook billed birds so that formula is not as right for them. But what people get to work works for them.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

dingweding said:


> I tried raw eggs yesterday on a one day old chick and 10 days old chick, so far they are fine, I boiled the egg white tonight, and try to add water, then use blender to break it, made a big mess, still do not look like milk...


Using a blender for such a small amount will not work as a blender relies on a larger mass to be constantly pulverised by the blade.

As Re lee says, use a fork or you can also use the back of a spoon to literally "squash" the egg white into the water.
It probably wont go perfectly smooth, but the egg will mash fine enough and break up to mix with the water.


----------



## arrnold (Feb 28, 2013)

I had never feed raw eggs as I personally think that these may cause several stomach problem of my pigeons.I simply want to advice others as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ten day old chick would be fed lumpy formula by the parents and so you can hand feed the defrosted peas as well. Keep in mind though that growing babies need calcium to support bones and growth you will, in the least, need to buy powdered calcium and give them each a pinch each day. The babies need to add weight each day. If they aren't, you aren't feeding them enough and so it would be prudent to weigh them every morning, or evening. Just do so at the same time each day.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Charis said:


> Ten day old chick would be fed lumpy formula by the parents and so you can hand feed the defrosted peas as well. Keep in mind though that growing babies need calcium to support bones and growth you will, in the least, need to buy powdered calcium and give them each a pinch each day. The babies need to add weight each day. If they aren't, you aren't feeding them enough and so it would be prudent to weigh them every morning, or evening. Just do so at the same time each day.


Chick starter has every thing a young bird needs. It is also cheap and easy to find.. Easy to mix and give. The birds grow well on it. If using a 60 cc thathter syringe A person can mix and feed them in no time.. And yes as a bird gets to 5 days and older it is time to switch there feeding. A 1 day old to 5 days old is different. Plus chick stater you just have to fill the crop TWO times daily. As it digest slower like pellets and grain does.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well you know re lee...I take in dozens of orphaned baby pigeons every year and I have perfected a method that supports nutritional needs, thier natural progression and weans them rather than making them dependent on hand feeding and so I offered my best, proven advise.


----------

